# Alloy wheels on Adria Vision 647



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a Adria Vision 647SG which came with Adria alloy wheels , but the spare wheel is the original steel , the studs are different from the original , are these ok to use on the steel spare .


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We found out on our recent trip to Germany that the wheel studs on the Burstner Alloys are too long for a Fiat steel wheel which is our spare.
I've now bought a set of wheel nuts for the steel wheel which are shorter.



Mike


----------

